# Downloading iPhone photos to PC



## Harney v (Feb 27, 2013)

When I try to download photos from iPhone 5s to my PC, my PC won't recognize the phone. The phone trusts the PC but then nothing happens. At one time it worked but not now.

Using Windows 10
Local built PC

Thanks for any help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Have you tried the second option here https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT204095


----------



## Harney v (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks, got it working now.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Harney v said:


> Thanks, got it working now.


Thats great news but could you tell us how you fixed it so the thread can be of benefit to future readers?


----------



## CarlDox (Jul 24, 2018)

There is an option when you connecting phone to PC, you should open phone and click "trust this computer" pop up.


----------



## Harney v (Feb 27, 2013)

Sorry it took so long to answer, we have been traveling.
Previously I was using File Explorer to download my photos, it used to work great.
Now using iTunes works.
Thanks for the tip.


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

That's great. But does it mean File Explorer still can't recognize your iPhone? Just iTunes?


----------



## Harney v (Feb 27, 2013)

That's correct, File Explorer still doesn't recognize my iPhone. Its a pain, but I can live with iTunes.
And yes I do click "trust this computer" pop up.


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

Harney v said:


> That's correct, File Explorer still doesn't recognize my iPhone. Its a pain, but I can live with iTunes.
> And yes I do click "trust this computer" pop up.


Well, that's good to know. iTunes have better access to all files anyway.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

Even better use Google Photos, use your gmail account if you have on then use the app on your phone to upload photos to Google photos. This way it shows when and where the pictures videos was taken then free up space if you need to.

Then when you want to download the photo's to the pc login to your google photo's account and download to pc no wires needed.

you can use this method anywhere in the world to show your photo's to friends and family without them having to look at your phone.


----------



## HulkNotes (Aug 12, 2018)

steve32mids said:


> Even better use Google Photos, use your gmail account if you have on then use the app on your phone to upload photos to Google photos. This way it shows when and where the pictures videos was taken then free up space if you need to.
> 
> Then when you want to download the photo's to the pc login to your google photo's account and download to pc no wires needed.
> 
> you can use this method anywhere in the world to show your photo's to friends and family without them having to look at your phone.


Yeah, I use Google Photos too as a back up. iTunes just makes it easier to sync with all other apple devices as well.


----------

